# div statt table



## Radhad (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Tutorial, dass für einen jahrelangen table-Nutzer erklärt, wie man vernünftig div's verwendet. Ich bin, was div's angeht, total am Anfang und tue mich damit sehr schwer. Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe!



Gruß Radhad


----------



## Maik (13. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht helfen Dir diese Tutorials/Workshops weiter?


andreas kalt.de: Ein CSS-Layout erstellen 

barrierefrei.e-workers.de: Workshop - temp

CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Layouten ohne Tabellen

Stichpunkt CSS: Layout ohne Tabellen


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Oktober 2006)

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?action=tutorials&s=css_grundlagen&t=div_layer_und_css


----------

